# Best Meat Slicer for Bacon and/or Brisket



## cman55

Tried to find a previous thread on this and I couldn't sooo, here goes. I'm looking for a home use slicer that works pretty good for Bacon and/or Brisket. It needs to be easy to clean and have a reasonably wide tray. The slicer I have now limits my slices to 5in lengths which makes for a pitifully small slice of bacon. Do you folks have any preference on meat slicers? blade sizes? brands maybe? I'm willing to invest some money in this but not break the bank so the upper limit would be roughly $500. Hopefully, I can come in under that price as I have found several 10" blade slicers for under $400.

Any input and/or advice would be greatly appreciated!

Smoke On!!!


----------



## jp61

If you're not in a hurry, keep an eye on craigslist.


----------



## boykjo

http://york.craigslist.org/search/?areaID=357&subAreaID=&query=slicer&catAbb=sss

Make sure you get one with a sharpener/stones on the unit


----------



## rob989_69

CL's definately your best bet. I hunted for a few months and finally came away with a 12" berkel in really good shape with the built in sharpener. It's a beast but I'm able to do whole slabs of bacon now in minutes compared to what I was using.

BTW, got mine for $200.


----------



## got grits

Check Cables's they have some on sale.


----------



## pc farmer

Hobart is the best slicer.  Expensive thou even used.  I payed 350 for mine used.


----------



## louballs

A lot of the ones I see in a retail market are chef's choice brand. Some get very good reviews. I just purchased one of the cheaper units for $130 just for bacon. Hopefully, it will be good enough to do the job the few times I'm actually going to need it.


----------



## cman55

sounds comparable to the one I got a Bass Pro in Harrisburg. LEM was the maker. The slices were too short and when you cook them up, they shrink even further. I'm looking at a 10" avantco commercial slicer. Hopefully I can get this beast for under $300 as I already know Hobarts and the Berkels are out of my price range. 

Here's the one I'm looking at:

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-4-hp/177SL310.html


----------



## Bearcarver

Cabelas is a Great place to check for slicers & other Great things!!

However don't pick on short slices of Bacon. My slicer could slice longer pieces than I produce with it, for a few reasons:

#1   I cut my belly slabs in 3 pieces, so the pieces fit in gallon size ziplocks for curing.

#2   Those pieces are easy to arrange on my MES racks.

#3   Shorter slices are easier to vacuum pack & store.

#4   I never make a 14" long BLT.

#5   I don't like throwing long slices of Bacon in my frying pan, only to get the center of each piece done, and the ends not done. Shorter pieces can be moved around in the pan, so the whole slice gets done evenly.

Bear


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Hi Cman,

I know that you asked specifically about home meat slicers, not slicing knives.  But I wanted to throw this out anyway, especially if someone else stumbles on this thread looking for options on slicing bacon.  Just my husband and I at home, so only I slice up 5 to 6 lbs of bacon at a time.  I bought the following slicing knife after I got scared away from the price of good quality meat slicers. With a little elbow grease and the occasional blister, it does a very nice job of slicing full-belly-width bacon (thick-cut).














IMG036.jpg



__ snorkelinggirl
__ Apr 4, 2013


----------



## mneeley490

I have a knife very similar to that. It does the job when I don't want to haul out my small Rival slicer (and clean it afterwards.)


----------



## Bearcarver

mneeley490 said:


> I have a knife very similar to that. It does the job when I don't want to haul out my small Rival slicer (and clean it afterwards.)


I don't have to clean my slicer.

I got a Dishwasher 44 years ago, and she still does an outstanding job!!!

Bear


----------



## cman55

You guys are great! I will look into that slicing knife as I do need one.


----------



## snorkelinggirl

Bearcarver said:


> I don't have to clean my slicer.
> 
> I got a Dishwasher 44 years ago, and she still does an outstanding job!!!
> 
> Bear


I need to get a dishwasher like that to clean my meat grinder and stuffer!  

(But I don't think they make models like that anymore)


----------



## Bearcarver

SnorkelingGirl said:


> I need to get a dishwasher like that to clean my meat grinder and stuffer!
> 
> (But I don't think they make models like that anymore)


Yup---This was a rare find!!

Bear


----------



## mart242

Cman55 said:


> sounds comparable to the one I got a Bass Pro in Harrisburg. LEM was the maker. The slices were too short and when you cook them up, they shrink even further. I'm looking at a 10" avantco commercial slicer. Hopefully I can get this beast for under $300 as I already know Hobarts and the Berkels are out of my price range.
> 
> Here's the one I'm looking at:
> 
> http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-4-hp/177SL310.html


Any comments regarding the 10" avantco in the link above?  I'm sure it's made in China but the price is quite good.. and used units are either really expensive or impossible to find in my area.  

Thanks


----------



## cman55

I took the plunge today and bought the avantco 10". Thanks everyone for the input as it pointed me in the right direction. :)


----------



## mart242

Cman55 said:


> I took the plunge today and bought the avantco 10". Thanks everyone for the input as it pointed me in the right direction. :)


That's the one I'm interested in as well as per my post above but I've just noticed that the "maximum product size" is 8x6.5" even though it has a 10" blade.  I guess this means short slices for us since their 12" slicer is much more expensive.


----------



## Bearcarver

mart242 said:


> That's the one I'm interested in as well as per my post above but I've just noticed that the "maximum product size" is 8x6.5" even though it has a 10" blade.  I guess this means short slices for us since their 12" slicer is much more expensive.


See post #9 above.

Bear


----------



## louballs

Please respond in this thread and let us know how this one works for you. It says its not good for raw meats or cheese? I saw this in my local restaurant store and if the other one I bought doesn't work out I was going to consider this one.

Thanks!

Lou


----------



## cman55

There is a workaround although you have to be *very careful and pay attention* to what you're doing. If you new to using a slicer, I wouldn't try this until you're comfortable using one.
You can line up the bacon with the back against the product tray and the front is perhaps 30-45deg to the product tray parallel to the slicing blade. Lower the piece thru the slicer blade while spinning until its on the tray, then use the gravity feeder and run it safely thru the blade. You can get longer slices as you're starting your cut diagonally relative to the product tray. You must only START THE CUT diagonally. Once down on the product tray, run it normally thru the slicer. I've managed to get 8-10" slices with my 7.5" blade on my present slicer. That slicer only has a 6" product tray. 

An 8" slice isn't bad by any stretch as that almost is the width of a standard sheet of paper (8.5").  Please note that once you're past a certain thickness on your product, this method no longer works and it becomes dangerous to use any other product orientation except the normal one. Two words here: Common Sense.

You'll should be able to get that 8" slice with normal operation with the Avantco. I just found out that my slicer shipped today and should be here tomorrow as the store is in Lancaster, PA.  I will keep you posted.


----------



## shannon127

I wish I would have seen this sooner.  I have a 12" Berkel that I would have sold you for $650


----------



## cman55

Too high on the Berkel. I think I'm in the sweetspot with the 10" Avantco. Thanks for the thought however.. :)


----------



## louballs

Just an update. I received my Chef's Choice 609 model. It has a small blade, but worked pretty damn well for my bacon (partially frozen). It sliced through 3 pounds without a hiccup. The slices I got were about 7 inches, which is fine for me as this bacon doesnt shrink too much anyway. For the $100 I paid and the few times I'm actually going to need a deli slicer I think it was worth the money...so long as it holds up, but all the online reviews are good so I think it will.


----------



## cman55

Another Update. My Avantco arrived today in perfect condition. After reading the manual, I decided to do a test cut to see if my investment would pay dividends. The bacon slices came out perfectly. Cleaning the Avantco was easy as all that was needed was to remove two knobs for the blade cover plate and the product tray.To remove the blade itself, four cross-tip screws were all that fastened to the motor housing. All in all, a very easy unit to use..

Here's several pics:













New Slicer 3.JPG



__ cman55
__ Apr 10, 2013


















New Slicer 1.JPG



__ cman55
__ Apr 10, 2013






Not too shabby. I was able to slim down the thickness of the slices which yielded a lot more product. What you're looking at is the result of one third of a pork belly I cut  before curing with Pop's brine. I decided not to smoke this batch.


----------



## themule69

Cman55 said:


> Another Update. My Avantco arrived today in perfect condition. After reading the manual, I decided to do a test cut to see if my investment would pay dividends. The bacon slices came out perfectly. Cleaning the Avantco was easy as all that was needed was to remove two knobs for the blade cover plate and the product tray.To remove the blade itself, four cross-tip screws were all that fastened to the motor housing. All in all, a very easy unit to use..
> 
> Here's several pics:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Slicer 3.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cman55
> __ Apr 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> New Slicer 1.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cman55
> __ Apr 10, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Not too shabby. I was able to slim down the thickness of the slices which yielded a lot more product. What you're looking at is the result of one third of a pork belly I cut  before curing with Pop's brine. I decided not to smoke this batch.


looks good. i need to get a bigger slicer. i started a batch of belly today using pops brine. i guess that gives me 10 days or so to buy a bigger slicer if i'm going to.

happy smoken.

david


----------



## cman55

If you're thinking bigger, check out the Websturant Store here in PA if you can't find something locally. Mine came 3 days after purchase which is pretty darn quick. 

Here's some good pics of the Avantco 10" :













long slicer 2 005.JPG



__ cman55
__ Apr 11, 2013


















long slicer 2 006.JPG



__ cman55
__ Apr 11, 2013


















long slicer 2 007.JPG



__ cman55
__ Apr 11, 2013


----------



## mart242

Crap!  I placed an order for the avantco along with a bunch of other stuff and just got an email saying that the slicer isn't in stock and won't be in until May.    Since I'm heading to the US later this month to pick up my other orders, this means no slicer for me for a little while, especially since I'm not willing to pay the premium for the 12" at this time.    Not worth driving across just for a single item.


----------



## themule69

i have looked at slicers that say not for cheese. any thoughts on that?

happy smoken.

david


----------



## cman55

My thoughts would be that if you chill the cheese to a more solid state, slicing it shouldn't be a problem. I'm thinking the restriction might be for room temp or soft cheese. I wouldn't let that cheese limitation get in the way of getting a slicer. I'm sure you can always find a workaround for that.


----------



## cman55

mart242 said:


> Crap!  I placed an order for the avantco along with a bunch of other stuff and just got an email saying that the slicer isn't in stock and won't be in until May.    Since I'm heading to the US later this month to pick up my other orders, this means no slicer for me for a little while, especially since I'm not willing to pay the premium for the 12" at this time.    Not worth driving across just for a single item.


Funny you should say that. I just happened by the websturantstore.com website and they had them listed. I called them and they said they just got some in. That was 4 days ago. Go to the link I posted and give them a call. You might luck up. I know this slicer seems to be very popular and somewhat hard to find. 

http://www.webstaurantstore.com/ava...gravity-feed-meat-slicer-1-4-hp/177SL310.html

Good luck!

Update. I just checked and indeed, they're all out until May. Dayum they went fast. 4 days and out of stock already!


----------



## mart242

Cman55 said:


> Update. I just checked and indeed, they're all out until May. Dayum they went fast. 4 days and out of stock already!


I snoozed and I lost.  I was ordering tons of bits and pieces so was waiting to be sure about my order before submitting it and that took me a day.  And this was after waiting for a week until they were back in stock before placing my order.   Oh well, I'm, hoping to be able to score a deal on a nice used 12" ..   I'll use my good knives to slice stuff in the meantime.    I'm still pissed that I missed out on it though


----------



## daveomak

Below is a thread on the "Chef's Choice" slicer I recently got for a gift.....  9 1/2" clearance for slicing....  I had a Rival and this thing is awesome.... easy clean up....  I can recommend it.... A commercial slicer would have been very nice.... I use the slicer about 2-3 times a month....  It does what they say it does and they don't exagerate...    Dave

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...heese-bread-slicer-roast-beef-and-lox-q-views


----------



## louballs

DaveOmak said:


> Below is a thread on the "Chef's Choice" slicer I recently got for a gift.....  9 1/2" clearance for slicing....  I had a Rival and this thing is awesome.... easy clean up....  I can recommend it.... A commercial slicer would have been very nice.... I use the slicer about 2-3 times a month....  It does what they say it does and they don't exagerate...    Dave
> 
> http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...heese-bread-slicer-roast-beef-and-lox-q-views


Looks very similar to the 609. I wonder what the difference is?  So far i'm happy and for $100 I can't beat that! Your model is $149 online, which is still great!


----------



## beefmeister

I'm leaning towards a Globe C-9 from KitchenRestaurantSupply.com or the Berkel 823 E Plus 9" from Webstaurant.com.


----------



## beefmeister

As an aside, I did ( and still am) considering Avantco. But...... I really don't want to buy a high dollar slicer (or high dollar anything else ) manufactured in China.

I've nothing against the Chinese people, but do have issues with the gov't of The Peoples Republic and the rampant piracy and hacking  of western technology, ideas and copyright.

So, if i must spend almost twice as much for a Berkel, Globe or Hobart, so be it or I'll do without.


----------



## cman55

Well, politics aside, the avantco is available now at the websturant website. Although its manufactured in China, its sold here in the states and as such, benefits Americans trying to make a living in a day and age when manufacturing is almost non existent in the US. I can say w/o any hesitation that the unit has performed flawlessly. It's solidly made, the product comes out consistent no matter what thickness I choose, and its easy to maintain. I can't ask more than that at the price point I paid. 

I'm not one to question or try to change hearts and minds so do what you think you should. I'm happy with my avantco and if my purchase keeps one more American employed, then I'm more than willing to put up with the "made in china" label. 

JMHO.


----------



## pc farmer

beefmeister said:


> As an aside, I did ( and still am) considering Avantco. But...... I really don't want to buy a high dollar slicer (or high dollar anything else ) manufactured in China.
> 
> I've nothing against the Chinese people, but do have issues with the gov't of The Peoples Republic and the rampant piracy and hacking  of western technology, ideas and copyright.
> 
> So, if i must spend almost twice as much for a Berkel, Globe or Hobart, so be it or I'll do without.


Go with hobart and be happy.  My uncle has a globe and it doesnt compare to my hobart.


----------



## beefmeister

Cman, you're making my decision VERY difficult
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





And Hobart is more than i want to spend...darn the bad luck


----------



## mneeley490

Been waiting (im)patiently for a decent slicer to appear on craigslist. One popped up recently, a Pronto brand. Anyone ever heard of it?


----------



## carrielawyer

Hi! Congratulations on your slicer. That bacon looks great! I was thinking about buying the 10" Avanti Slicer for bacon slicing, but I am deterred by the maximum product width.  Can you tell me how you were able to get the 12" slices from the 8" product tray? Did you have to modify it?


----------



## mneeley490

carrielawyer said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your slicer. That bacon looks great! I was thinking about buying the 10" Avanti Slicer for bacon slicing, but I am deterred by the maximum product width.  Can you tell me how you were able to get the 12" slices from the 8" product tray? Did you have to modify it?


Fold the bacon over, and freeze slightly.


----------



## Bearcarver

carrielawyer said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your slicer. That bacon looks great! I was thinking about buying the 10" Avanti Slicer for bacon slicing, but I am deterred by the maximum product width.  Can you tell me how you were able to get the 12" slices from the 8" product tray? Did you have to modify it?


Or you can do like I do, and make shorter slices:

#1 The Belly is easier to cure & smoke if you cut it into thirds.

#2 Long pieces in a frying pan get done in the middle before the ends.

#3 Long pieces don't fit in a BLT anyway, without cutting them or folding them.

#4 Shorter pieces are easier to slice, and package.

Just a FYI,

Bear


----------



## cman55

carrielawyer said:


> Hi! Congratulations on your slicer. That bacon looks great! I was thinking about buying the 10" Avanti Slicer for bacon slicing, but I am deterred by the maximum product width.  Can you tell me how you were able to get the 12" slices from the 8" product tray? Did you have to modify it?


Thanks. The way I got the longer slices was to use a little bit of trigonometry. I take the longest side of the bacon against the cutting side. (Hypotenuse). Then I tilt the bacon upwards at about 45 degrees to the plane. kinda like this: /  <- representing the bacon. Then I simply guide the slice down thru the cutting area and then slide using the slider. So the sequence looks like this: Tilt bacon to about 45 deg. Bring bacon down thru the cutting area until flat with blade engaged. Then slide accross blade using slider and guide. You can get the full width of your bacon doing this. 

*Please remember* if you're gonna do this to *pay close attention and be very very careful* as the bacon gets smaller with each slice. The point where you can just slide the bacon will become obvious to you and just slide like you would baloney or cheese or whatever. 

The 10" Avantco Slicer is a great machine. Its heavy, but it's solidly built. Easy to clean too as it breaks down to  parts using screw fasteners and that includes the housing. 

Hope that helps!


----------



## bigwheel

Cman55 said:


> Tried to find a previous thread on this and I couldn't sooo, here goes. I'm looking for a home use slicer that works pretty good for Bacon and/or Brisket. It needs to be easy to clean and have a reasonably wide tray. The slicer I have now limits my slices to 5in lengths which makes for a pitifully small slice of bacon. Do you folks have any preference on meat slicers? blade sizes? brands maybe? I'm willing to invest some money in this but not break the bank so the upper limit would be roughly $500. Hopefully, I can come in under that price as I have found several 10" blade slicers for under $400.
> 
> Any input and/or advice would be greatly appreciated!
> 
> Smoke On!!!


Having been the proud owner of a cheap slicer will say it might work for uniform chunks of bacon and baloney but aint worth a caca for brisket.  Not that anybody ever happened to look at how the grain runs on a flat but at least three times last I looked. The point is sorta similar but usually only swings two ways. So it takes a real smart compooterized slicer to know how to do the change up..meaning it aint possible. I have nearly got strangled to death on some Reubens in the fancy deli's who owned dumb slicers and did not realize that factoid. I would pick a gray headed Jewish Guy with a sharp knife to make me a sandwich any old day. They can also circumcise folks who need it. lol.


----------



## unclejhim

I recently purchased an Advantco  10" slicer, first one didn't work sent it back for a new one that seems to work fine. I have a couple question about cleaning it.

#1. Does anybody have the cleaning kit (if so) can you clean the blade without removing it?

#2. If the blade needs to be removed how do you hold/lock the blade to undo the screws?

Thanks


----------



## aahhyes68

unclejhim said:


> I recently purchased an Advantco  10" slicer, first one didn't work sent it back for a new one that seems to work fine. I have a couple question about cleaning it.
> 
> #1. Does anybody have the cleaning kit (if so) can you clean the blade without removing it?
> 
> #2. If the blade needs to be removed how do you hold/lock the blade to undo the screws?
> 
> Thanks


I recently purchased the Advantco 10" unit as well. The the cleaning kit seemed kinda' pricey for what it was. I ordered the QuickSan, lubricating spray from them but ordered a pair of cut resistant gloves from Amazon. Turns out I didn't even use the gloves...just got in the way.

The three phillips head screws holding the blade on came our pretty easily with some forward pressure from my opposite hand while I backed the screws out. I used some of the food safe spray on the threads before I reinstalled the blade. You don't want to drop that blade on anything you want to keep, that's for sure. No way to clean that slicer without removing the blade.


----------



## aahhyes68

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Aahhyes68/00 Slicer/IMG_0627_zps008c0700.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Aahhyes68/00 Slicer/IMG_0631_zps4f81a7bb.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Aahhyes68/00 Slicer/IMG_0629_zpsc656d54b.jpg

http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v118/Aahhyes68/00 Slicer/IMG_0619_zps6e1ce529.jpg

I was a bit disappointed about the length of foods I could slice on the Advantco but It's a keeper, I'll work around it. It sliced up 20# of cheese last weekend likea hot knife through butter, American, Swiss, Colby Jack and Cheddar. I also sliced up that roast beef I made on my PG the night before... I'm pleased..


----------



## beefmeister

I like my Avantco, but wish I'd spent more and got the Berkel 12".

As to cleaning, I break the whole thing down after every use. Took some doing to remove the 3 phillips screws the very first time, but now they unscrew easily.


----------



## palladini

Walked into a store in London Ontario about 15 years ago.  They had slicer like the one pictured for $500.  I looked it over and said I would pay no more than 350 for a slicer of that size.













ProdLG_GC10.jpg



__ palladini
__ Jul 23, 2013






I continued to walk around, as I was leaving, the guy behind the counter asked if I wanted it, I said no too expensive.  He then said if you have $350, it is yours, take it.

To this day, I still own it and use it from time to time.


----------



## palladini

Aahhyes68 said:


> I recently purchased the Advantco 10" unit as well. The the cleaning kit seemed kinda' pricey for what it was. I ordered the QuickSan, lubricating spray from them but ordered a pair of cut resistant gloves from Amazon. Turns out I didn't even use the gloves...just got in the way.
> 
> The three phillips head screws holding the blade on came our pretty easily with some forward pressure from my opposite hand while I backed the screws out. I used some of the food safe spray on the threads before I reinstalled the blade. You don't want to drop that blade on anything you want to keep, that's for sure. No way to clean that slicer without removing the blade.


Why remove the blade?  That screw on the back of the blade removes the blade front cover.  Then you can wash the front and rear by spinning the blade around with a dish washing rag held against the inside edge of the blade.  My slicer is very similar to yours and that is what i do to mine.  Never once has the blade been off.

If you go here - http://www.globeslicers.com/pdfs/doclib/globe_docs/gc9-gc10-gc12-gc12d-manual.pdf you will see the manual for my slicer, which is similar to yours, go to page 10 and read the cleaning the blade instructions.


----------



## mneeley490

Palladini said:


> Why remove the blade?  That screw on the back of the blade removes the blade front cover.  Then you can wash the front and rear by spinning the blade around with a dish washing rag held against the inside edge of the blade.  My slicer is very similar to yours and that is what i do to mine.  Never once has the blade been off.


Tried that the first time cleaning my slicer. And I have a 1/2" scar on my index finger to prove it.


----------



## palladini

mneeley490 said:


> Tried that the first time cleaning my slicer. And I have a 1/2" scar on my index finger to prove it.


I have done it many times over the years. never once cut my finger.  I will have to make a video and post it here on how I clean it.


----------



## aahhyes68

Palladini said:


> I have done it many times over the years. never once cut my finger.  I will have to make a video and post it here on how I clean it


 That would be fantastic !!!


----------



## inkjunkie

Bearcarver said:


> I don't have to clean my slicer.
> 
> I got a Dishwasher 44 years ago, and she still does an outstanding job!!!
> 
> Bear


Blowing the cob webs off here a bit....I got me one of those dishwashers as well. Wondering if a meat slicer is necessary or not? Just the 2 of us. She has 2 nice sets of Henckels....thought I sharpen on a regular basis...realize that the slicer will make for uniform slices but....


----------



## jmiller83

Cman, so you've had your slicer for some time now. I just came across this post while researching a slicer. I've really been leaning towards the Advantco. Since you've had it for some time now can you give us an update on what you think?  Also have you sliced cheese at all?  I know even in the description it states not suitable for cheeses. Just wondering if that was more of a safety procaution for the motor.


----------



## beefmeister

Had my Avantco for just over a year now, just sliced up 11 lbs of bacon last night and 2 whole pork loins (Canadian Bacon) last month. It still runs like a champ.

FYI, I always break it down completely when cleaning it. I find it more reassuring to have the knife off when wiping down the unit with the sponge.

Another tip is I use q-tips to get little bits out of cracks & crevices before I start wiping down the unit...


----------



## Bearcarver

inkjunkie said:


> Blowing the cob webs off here a bit....I got me one of those dishwashers as well. Wondering if a meat slicer is necessary or not? Just the 2 of us. She has 2 nice sets of Henckels....thought I sharpen on a regular basis...realize that the slicer will make for uniform slices but....


I need it bad.

Some guys can slice Bacon by hand & do a Beautiful Job---Not me!!

However, no matter how good you are with a knife, you could never slice Dried Beef or Venison Dried Beef thin enough without a meat slicer.

So I would say if you're really really good with a knife, and you never plan to make any Dried Beef, you may never need one.

Bear


----------



## jmiller83

I think I'm going to go with the Advancto 12 inch step up. I really want the option of slicing cheese and I don't want to spend 3 to 400 dollars just to burn the motor up. Are you slightly freezing the bellies before slicing?


----------



## beefmeister

No, I just turned down the mini fridge real low and chilled overnight.


----------



## Bearcarver

beefmeister said:


> No, I just turned down the mini fridge real low and chilled overnight.


It will slice much better if you freeze it for 3 or 4 hours before slicing.

Bear


----------



## cman55

I'd be glad to JM. First, let me start by saying this slicer is worth every penny!. Its durable, its easy to clean and easy to sharpen the blades. I've not had a single instance of any malfunction whatsoever as this slicer is a beast. It goes thru partially frozen bacon easily since as we all know, bacon is easier sliced cold. I usually go with a thicker slice and every one comes out uniform and clean. I've done Brisket on this as well without problem. Even room temp meat gets sliced without any issues as the blade just keeps its sharpness. I've had to sharpen the blade ONCE since I purchased it and that was only because I wanted to use the sharpening attachment to get a feel for it. 

I would imagine the cheese warning is for frozen as I don't see how any near room temp cheese could possibly damage this beast. I do not slice anything that is frozen however. I'm bold yes, crazy? no...As this is a belt driven slicer, that is the one part I could see going down due to wear. Other than that, by all means buy and enjoy! I'm doing a boneless Rib Roast for New Years and plan to thick slice it warm with the advantco. Unfortunately, my 40" Masterbuilt Electric's heating element died and its just a bit too cold to fire up the OKJ soooo, Oven it is. I might cheat with some smoke juice though... :)

Lastly, I didn't see a lot of difference between the 10" and the 12" except for the money. Exact same machine for the most part. 

Again, if you want a mid priced slicer that's up to the task, you could do worse than the Advantco 10". Its not your typical chinese made equipment. This sucker weighs in at 35lbs so that should give you some idea as to the build quality. 

Happy New Years Everyone!

Cman


----------



## beefmeister

Cman, I got a spare belt and sharpening stone with mine. Did you get one also??

Bear, I shall try semi-freezing the bacon next time. The fat starts melting and it becomes a greasy mess...


----------



## Bearcarver

beefmeister said:


> Bear, I shall try semi-freezing the bacon next time. The fat starts melting and it becomes a greasy mess...


If I don't freeze mine for 3 or 4 hours before slicing, I get a tail that builds up on the bottom of the piece I slicing.

I can flip it over every couple slices to get rid of it, but then it leaves a small ugly tail on the slices.

Bear


----------



## cman55

beefmeister said:


> Cman, I got a spare belt and sharpening stone with mine. Did you get one also??
> 
> Bear, I shall try semi-freezing the bacon next time. The fat starts melting and it becomes a greasy mess...


Beef, I did get the spares. Hopefully, I won't have to use them anytime soon. Gotta tellya, the advantco is one of my favorite kitchen toys. :)


----------



## beefmeister

Yeah i really luv mine... even though it sent me to the ER last year.

I was cleaning it and put the product tray, blade guard etc. in the sink. For some damn reason I left the knife sitting on the counter like a plate.

Wiping down the unit I notice bits and pieces underneath. Well... I'll just pick up the unit and move it over.

One leg catches the knife and off it goes, taking a slice out of the cabinet drawer and slicing a two inch crescent shape above my left knee before cutting a small piece of my tennis shoe. Ten stitches later I'm good to go home.

I learned two important things after this.

1. Pull ones head out of ones a** and pay attention with this device and

2. I know that I won't necessarily bleed to death since I take Coumadin.


----------



## Bearcarver

Ouch!!!!   
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Educational, but not much fun!!!

Bet that won't happen again!!

Bear


----------



## inkjunkie

Bearcarver said:


> I need it bad.
> 
> Some guys can slice Bacon by hand & do a Beautiful Job---Not me!!
> 
> However, no matter how good you are with a knife, you could never slice Dried Beef or Venison Dried Beef thin enough without a meat slicer.
> 
> So I would say if you're really really good with a knife, and you never plan to make any Dried Beef, you may never need one.
> 
> Bear


We decided that a slicer was in order. I have some sort of nerve damage in my forearms, hand strength and endurance just ain't what it used to be. That aside, we would like stuff to be uniform is thickness as much as possible. After a 300 mile round trip to look at a slicer that got hammered in transit...C/L seller did not even bother to see if it ran when he got it a while back decided to get one I was watching on FleaBay. Seller had just dropped the buy it now some. Got a very well cared for ChefMate GC12D for $549 shipped..













$_57.JPG



__ inkjunkie
__ Dec 28, 2014


----------



## cman55

Sounds like a hard lesson. Those are the ones that stay with us though. I'm real careful with the blades. that's why I don't submerge the blade in soapy water. I need to know where that thing is at all times. :)

Happy New Years!


----------



## inkjunkie

Cman55 said:


> Sounds like a hard lesson. Those are the ones that stay with us though. I'm real careful with the blades. that's why I don't submerge the blade in soapy water. I need to know where that thing is at all times. :)
> 
> Happy New Years!


Something that needs to be remembered...do not submerge the blade in soapy water....Thank You for the advice...


----------



## Bearcarver

Cman55 said:


> Sounds like a hard lesson. Those are the ones that stay with us though. I'm real careful with the blades. that's why I don't submerge the blade in soapy water. I need to know where that thing is at all times. :)
> 
> Happy New Years!





inkjunkie said:


> Something that needs to be remembered...do not submerge the blade in soapy water....Thank You for the advice...


Or Don't let a knife get submerged in blood:

When I was young, I was excited while gutting my 8 point Buck. I couldn't find my knife. I looked all over---No knife. I decided to pull out as much fat as I could, and find the knife later. I pulled on a big piece of fat from near the rib cage, and it snapped, causing my hand to jerk down into a big pool of blood in the stomach cavity!!  Hey---I found my knife---Sticking in my bloody hand!!!

Bear


----------



## jmiller83

I went with the Avantco SL512 12 inch blade 1/2 horse power. It's insane. Frozen, raw it doesn't matter. Took my jerky skills to the next level. So worth the money. I'd recommend it to anyone.


----------



## oregon smoker

you might check with a used restaurant supply company. restaurants are always upgrading or like in my case I finally talked one of my butcher buddies out of one of his back up Hobart's. now in perspective it is 12" and slices anything thick or read paper thru it thin. the down size is it is old school (did I say heavy?) about 80+lbs. so it lives covered on a shelf until I need it. (by no means a counter top unit)

I just thought I would mention those two possible resources.

Tom


----------



## torp3t3d0

believe the bear...had the same problem...froze for 4 hours and here are the slices I go....first time (I also changed blades on the Chief Choice 165 to the smooth blade)













my bacon finally.JPG



__ torp3t3d0
__ Feb 26, 2015


----------



## cman55

Slices look great Torp. Ready for the pan!!


----------



## gary s

I froze mine for 3.5 hours (just couldn't wait any longer sliced fine  But you do need to freeze it. Instructions that come with the slicer say to freeze.

Gary


----------



## chewmeister

gary s said:


> I froze mine for 3.5 hours (just couldn't wait any longer sliced fine  But you do need to freeze it. Instructions that come with the slicer say to freeze.
> 
> Gary


Which slicer do you have Gary?


----------



## txspazz

Oregon Smoker said:


> you might check with a used restaurant supply company. restaurants are always upgrading or like in my case I finally talked one of my butcher buddies out of one of his back up Hobart's. now in perspective it is 12" and slices anything thick or read paper thru it thin. the down size is it is old school (did I say heavy?) about 80+lbs. so it lives covered on a shelf until I need it. (by no means a counter top unit)
> 
> I just thought I would mention those two possible resources.
> 
> Tom


Even better than a used restaurant supply company is a used restaurant supply auction.  I often see full size automatic Hobarts for less than ya'll are paying for small manual ones.  If you don't have the space for a full size you can get smaller ones too.  Just be careful that you don't find a bunch of other overbuilt kitchen equipment you "need" at a price you can't pass up.


----------



## foamheart

TXSpazz said:


> Even better than a used restaurant supply company is a used restaurant supply auction.  I often see full size automatic Hobarts for less than ya'll are paying for small manual ones.  If you don't have the space for a full size you can get smaller ones too.  Just be careful that you don't find a bunch of other overbuilt kitchen equipment you "need" at a price you can't pass up.


 ROFLMAO you've seen me at an auction before?


----------



## maycatthit

may-cat-thit-cam-tay.jpg



__ maycatthit
__ Jan 22, 2016






Hand meat cutter


----------



## hoity toit

Bearcarver said:


> Cabelas is a Great place to check for slicers & other Great things!!
> 
> However don't pick on short slices of Bacon. My slicer could slice longer pieces than I produce with it, for a few reasons:
> 
> #1   I cut my belly slabs in 3 pieces, so the pieces fit in gallon size ziplocks for curing.
> 
> #2   Those pieces are easy to arrange on my MES racks.
> 
> #3   Shorter slices are easier to vacuum pack & store.
> 
> #4   I never make a 14" long BLT.
> 
> #5   I don't like throwing long slices of Bacon in my frying pan, only to get the center of each piece done, and the ends not done. Shorter pieces can be moved around in the pan, so the whole slice gets done evenly.
> 
> Bear


that is a good point.., I am looking to replace mine with on that has a sharpener, You say cabelas? I check it out. They always have quality.


----------



## foamheart

Hoity Toit said:


> that is a good point.., I am looking to replace mine with on that has a sharpener, You say cabelas? I check it out. They always have quality.


 BTW If you can wait till after hunting season/Christmas they all normally have huge discounted sale prices if you know what you want and can act fairly quickly.

LOL and when Cabela's say's the sale ends on the 1'st they ain't kidding, at 12:01 **POOF** its gone!

They are good sales thought, Maybe 30% and sometimes they'll throw in free frt.

Just a heads up, although I doubt you;ll need it.


----------



## gary s

I don't do long bacon either  Shorter is just way easier.   Even when I but Store bought thick sliced 3# packs I cut it in half.

Gary


----------



## sfprankster

Bearcarver said:


> *#4   I never make a 14" long BLT.*
> 
> Bear


You don't know what you are missing...


----------



## foamheart

I don't think this is a hijack, but I have a couple a questions. 

I was checking out those Cabelas new "Commercial Grade" slicers and noticed had a disclaimer. These are what I was going to buy earlier this year and they completely sold out. I know nearly everything these days has a disclaimer to get around the idiots, but....... It is very specifically states that the slicers are NOT NSF approved. NSF National Sanitation Foundation, these are the rules concerning human consumables and their supporting products. Potty water (drinking water) pipe for municipalities requires NSF, if its not NSF its not allowed. Everything has rules "Codes" legal requirements for one reason or another, CSA, UL, ASTM, AWWA, NSF, safety if nothing else. I am thinking maybe these might have been made somewhere were there is no accountability for the materials used?

<shrugs> I know that not being NSF doesn't make it a bad slicer, it just hasn't bothered to passed the tests? Just makes me wonder.

Another question, I am old school.... yeah right, go figure....LOL But what ever happened to using HP rating on electrical motors? If I can see one is 1/2 HP, and another is only 1/4 HP, I can understand some price difference. On similar slicers with different HP motors the High or large size motor would last much longer. So why don't manufacturing specs always show the HP rating anymore?

Seriously just wondering.


----------



## pepgarudiola

You should have one meat slicer for your kitchen.


----------



## Bearcarver

Foamheart said:


> I don't think this is a hijack, but I have a couple a questions.
> 
> I was checking out those Cabelas new "Commercial Grade" slicers and noticed had a disclaimer. These are what I was going to buy earlier this year and they completely sold out. I know nearly everything these days has a disclaimer to get around the idiots, but....... It is very specifically states that the slicers are NOT NSF approved. NSF National Sanitation Foundation, these are the rules concerning human consumables and their supporting products. Potty water (drinking water) pipe for municipalities requires NSF, if its not NSF its not allowed. Everything has rules "Codes" legal requirements for one reason or another, CSA, UL, ASTM, AWWA, NSF, safety if nothing else. I am thinking maybe these might have been made somewhere were there is no accountability for the materials used?
> 
> <shrugs> I know that not being NSF doesn't make it a bad slicer, it just hasn't bothered to passed the tests? Just makes me wonder.
> 
> Another question, I am old school.... yeah right, go figure....LOL But what ever happened to using HP rating on electrical motors? If I can see one is 1/2 HP, and another is only 1/4 HP, I can understand some price difference. On similar slicers with different HP motors the High or large size motor would last much longer. *So why don't manufacturing specs always show the HP rating anymore?*
> 
> *Seriously just wondering.*


That would make it too easy on us Old Folks!!

Bear


----------



## beefmeister

Great points. As regards the slicer, it is just stating that the design and/or cleaning guidelines do not conform to NSF standards as relates to commercial kitchens.

And the manufacturer and retailer have not submitted said appliance to NSF as it's being sold for home use. That's my take....

As to HP, isn't 1/3 HP or 1/2 HP a rating?? I think buying as much horsepower you can afford as well as gear driven as opposed to belt driven are important factors.


----------



## 25acp

I just bought the Chefs Choice 10 inch from Amazon $299.00 with free shipping. This thing is big and heavy, but it's a serious meat slicer. I've sliced beef for jerky once and it cuts nice and uniform slices. I have looked for years for a used Hobart or Berkle  slicer, and I find them from time to time of CL, but they run $650.00. If I was in the meat slicing business I wouldn't hesitate to buy a "new" Hobart, but this machine works fine for my needs. As for "my needs", I have been cutting jerky slices for years with a sharp knife, and it takes an hour to an hour and a half to cut up ten pounds of slices. This slicer does it in just a few minutes. The machine really needs to be taken apart for proper cleaning and that is a bit of a chore, but about fifteen minutes, and its done. I would still be using my knife, except my son just joined the Navy,  he and his buddies can make ten pounds(two and a half lbs dried) disappear in no time! The reason I'm here, in fact, is to try and learn a way to "smoke" jerky efficiently and hopefully get a better smoke flavor and less leathery jerky than liquid smoke and my dehydrator is giving me. Thank you all, for all your educational post, I've learned a ton of things already! 

   Terry - In Jacksonville Fl.


----------



## hoity toit

bearcarver said:


> Cabelas is a Great place to check for slicers & other Great things!!
> 
> However don't pick on short slices of Bacon. My slicer could slice longer pieces than I produce with it, for a few reasons:
> 
> #1   I cut my belly slabs in 3 pieces, so the pieces fit in gallon size ziplocks for curing.
> 
> #2   Those pieces are easy to arrange on my MES racks.
> 
> #3   Shorter slices are easier to vacuum pack & store.
> 
> #4   I never make a 14" long BLT.
> 
> #5   I don't like throwing long slices of Bacon in my frying pan, only to get the center of each piece done, and the ends not done. Shorter pieces can be moved around in the pan, so the whole slice gets done evenly.
> 
> Bear





And the shorter slices fit on a BLT sandwich better too !

HT


----------



## Bearcarver

hoity toit said:


> And the shorter slices fit on a BLT sandwich better too !
> 
> HT



Exactly---Don't know how I missed that one---It's usually on my list.

LOL---When I used to buy packs of Bacon, I used to cut the whole pack in half before I'd even open it.

Bear


----------



## foamheart

I hate to admit this but I have learned something new about bacon too. You know those bacon irons, presses, bricks, heavy push it down thingies. I always thought that they were to make your bacon flat so it cooked uniformly. Just some other utensil to need cleaning but not really needed. Makes sense right?

Ding Ding Ding...... it also prevents shrinkage! A thin slice of bacon will normally shrink to 1/2 its size while cooking, drop a weight on it and it stays the same as you put it in. Its like getting twice the bacon!

AND yes I still fry my bacon.

I am so looking forward to bacon and andouille season this year. Like a kid awaiting sanity clause!


----------



## hoity toit

foamheart said:


> I hate to admit this but I have learned something new about bacon too. You know those bacon irons, presses, bricks, heavy push it down thingies. I always thought that they were to make your bacon flat so it cooked uniformly. Just some other utensil to need cleaning but not really needed. Makes sense right?
> 
> Ding Ding Ding...... it also prevents shrinkage! A thin slice of bacon will normally shrink to 1/2 its size while cooking, drop a weight on it and it stays the same as you put it in. Its like getting twice the bacon!
> 
> AND yes I still fry my bacon.
> 
> I am so looking forward to bacon and andouille season this year. Like a kid awaiting sanity clause!




The Dry Cured bacon doesn't shrink much.I prefer it that way.

HT


----------



## chefbruz

cman55 said:


> You guys are great! I will look into that slicing knife as I do need one.


I was thinking of buying a slicer too, but thinking of Alton Brown's dislike of single use tools I decided to give it a go with a really sharp large Victorinox Chef's Knife. It worked OK, especially since I wrapped the Bacon in Paper after smoking and let it sit in the fridge for a week.

The Victorinox is very thin, so it slices fairly well. I have used a specific knife like the one in the Amazon Ad to slice cured Ocean Trout (like sliced Smoked Salmon) and I borrowed a very very special Japanese knife to slice paper thin rare roast beef at a restaurant, but the Victorinox did the job on the bacon...   just sayin'


----------



## tallbm

chefbruz said:


> I was thinking of buying a slicer too, but thinking of Alton Brown's dislike of single use tools I decided to give it a go with a really sharp large Victorinox Chef's Knife. It worked OK, especially since I wrapped the Bacon in Paper after smoking and let it sit in the fridge for a week.
> 
> The Victorinox is very thin, so it slices fairly well. I have used a specific knife like the one in the Amazon Ad to slice cured Ocean Trout (like sliced Smoked Salmon) and I borrowed a very very special Japanese knife to slice paper thin rare roast beef at a restaurant, but the Victorinox did the job on the bacon...   just sayin'



I can understand that. 
Just beware if you undertake like 15pounds+ of bacon or want to slice stuff like a whole smoked turkey breast or smoked ground loaves of meat (like my pastrami loaves).  That's when the slicer saves the day :)


----------



## crashtack

cman55 said:


> If you're thinking bigger, check out the Websturant Store here in PA if you can't find something locally. Mine came 3 days after purchase which is pretty darn quick.
> 
> Here's some good pics of the Avantco 10" :
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long slicer 2 005.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cman55
> __ Apr 11, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long slicer 2 006.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cman55
> __ Apr 11, 2013
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> long slicer 2 007.JPG
> 
> 
> 
> __ cman55
> __ Apr 11, 2013


CMan - It has been a few years since you bought your Avantco, so how would you rate it now? I'm looking at buying one currently. Thanks!


----------



## unclejhim

crashtack said:


> CMan - It has been a few years since you bought your Avantco, so how would you rate it now? I'm looking at buying one currently. Thanks!


I


crashtack said:


> CMan - It has been a few years since you bought your Avantco, so how would you rate it now? I'm looking at buying one currently. Thanks!


I'm not CMan but I've had a 10" Avantco for several years and it's been great. I can slice slab bacon  right out of the freezer.


----------



## crashtack

unclejhim said:


> I
> 
> I'm not CMan but I've had a 10" Avantco for several years and it's been great. I can slice slab bacon  right out of the freezer.


Much appreciated - purchase made!


----------

